# What do you watch on TV?



## weird

Hello, everybody,


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Weird,





			
				weird said:
			
		

> Hello, everybody,
> U
> Spanish television is horrible. Lo mismo en EEUU
> 
> There are a lot of rubbish programmes. Each channel has got the same stupid Quiz Shows, Big Brothers and Gossips programmes. Casi Lo mismo en EEUU, más o menos
> 
> 
> TV *station* owners say that people feel like watching this kind of television. These programmes have got the higher share for this reason they broadcast them. And people watch them. Igual aquí
> 
> But people don’t admit *to* this situation. If you talk with someone they say:  No, I don’t like gossips. I only watch cultural TV. Igual aquí
> 
> Why are we so *such* big liar*s*?  Where are the people that watch rubbish TV? Igual aquí
> 
> What do you watch on TV? Nada en absoluto.  Hace unos años regalé la maldita máquina a un vecino.
> 
> Please, I would like to know
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Cuchu
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> (Please, correct me   )


----------



## weird

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Weird,




¡¡ Thanks a lot for the corrections!!


----------



## DDT

weird said:
			
		

> Hello, everybody,
> 
> Spanish television is horrible.
> 
> There are a lot of rubbish programmes. Each channel has got the same stupid Quiz Shows, Big Brothers and Gossips programmes.
> 
> TV owners say that people feel like watching this kind of television. These programmes have got the higher share for this reason they broadcast them. And people watch them.
> 
> But people don’t admit this situation. If you talk with someone they say:  No, I don’t like gossips. I only watch cultural TV.
> 
> Why are we so big liar?  Where are the people that watch rubbish TV?
> 
> What do you watch on TV?
> 
> Please, I would like to know
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> (Please, correct me   )




My experience is limited to British, French, Irish and Italian TV (ain't that aware of other countries' programs/shows).

I simply consider most part of that rubbish (among which I include the news) is specifically conceived in order to "lobotomize" people. Softened consciences are easily controlled...

So that I normally don't watch TV 

DDT


----------



## Phryne

> What do you watch on TV? Nada en absoluto.  Hace unos años regalé la maldita máquina a un vecino.




Cuchu, I can't give my TV away because I love movies and most times I have no choice but to rent! So I managed to convince my hubby that a 1989 14" TV and a VCR/DVD player is more than enough!  

How do you watch foreign films, indie movies, non-mainstream stuff otherwise than with the DVD/VCR??? ... I guess you just don't!...


----------



## Phryne

weird said:
			
		

> Hello, everybody,
> Why are we so big liar?  Where are the people that watch rubbish TV?
> What do you watch on TV?
> Please, I would like to know



I try not to watch TV period. Even the good programs make me change the channel and eventually I end up watching all the crap! So ... I force myself not to turn the TV on, at all! It's hard but it works.  Another big temptation out of the way is cable. No cable, no guilt of money wasted! Now, I'm facing a newer problem: the Internet... 

.... 13 posts a day is not good at all!


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour weird,

I must confess that, after a whole day working hard, I like American police series such as The Experts, NYPD Blues, and so on... They look "exotic" to my French eyes and show such a different world that I feel much more confortable in my quiete life, haha!
I also watch many historical, litterary, artistic and scientific documentaries, I love them.


----------



## te gato

Hey weird;

To tell you the truth..not much..
In my home..I have one rule for my son..One hour of TV a day..that is it..so the little angel turned it around on me...I am now limited to one hour as well..(his rule)..how do you argue with that..
But I realy get two hours..his one..so we watch 'Martin Mysteries' and what ever else his little heart desires..And I watch E.R..
The rest of the time..we read to each other..one night he reads..the next I read..or we are outside...

te gato


----------



## lainyn

Hola!

En mi opinion, la telévision es muy mal para todo el mundo...pero admito, tengo esta opinion porque hago muchos errores con la misma cosa! No tengo una "maldita máquina", porque no la quiero y no tengo bastante dinero. Hehe. Está muy bueno, ¿verdad?

¡Corriganme, por favor!


----------



## weird

lainyn said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> En mi opinion, la telévision es muy mal para todo el mundo...pero admito, tengo esta opinion porque hago muchos errores con la misma cosa! No tengo una "maldita máquina", porque no la quiero y no tengo bastante dinero. Hehe. Está muy bueno, ¿verdad?
> 
> ¡Corriganme, por favor!



Hola, 

Yo diría "la televisión es muy negativa para todo el mundo..."

But, I don't get the meaning of:  "hago muchos errores con la misma cosa"

Please, can you explain (to?) what do you want to say?  

Cheers!!


----------



## lainyn

En inglés, quiere decir (=it means?)  "I make a lot of mistakes with the same thing". 



> Please, can you explain (to?) what do you want to say?



This should read: Please, can you explain what you want to say?

(You don't need the auxillary/helping verb "do" here because it's describing "what" - which is the direct object in this case.)

~Lainyn


----------



## weird

lainyn said:
			
		

> En inglés, quiere decir (=it means?)  "I make a lot of mistakes with the same thing".
> 
> 
> 
> This should read: Please, can you explain what you want to say?
> 
> (You don't need the auxillary/helping verb "do" here because it's describing "what" - which is the direct object in this case.)
> 
> ~Lainyn



¡Muchas gracias por las correcciones   !

¡Me he comido "me"!   ¡Quería saber si se dice "explain me" o "to me"!   

¡Tengo hambre, me voy a desayunar!


----------



## charlie2

DDT said:
			
		

> I simply consider most part of that rubbish (among which I include the news) is specifically conceived in order to "lobotomize" people. Softened consciences are easily controlled...
> 
> So that I normally don't watch TV
> 
> DDT


I also think that the news programmes are not that good.
In a French class during which we were to discuss the same question, I said I don't normally watch TV. The air froze and I actually felt embarrassed. (The teacher told me it's alright.) I don't own a TV recording machine, naturally. I don't even watch DVDs until recently, but only movies in French. Oh, I am bizarre.


----------



## DDT

charlie2 said:
			
		

> I also think that the news programmes are not that good.
> In a French class during which we were to discuss the same question, I said I don't normally watch TV. The air froze and I actually felt embarrassed. (The teacher told me it's alright.)



Don't feel embarassed when stating your mental freedom (that's the only way our society still allows us to be free  )



			
				charlie2 said:
			
		

> I don't own a TV recording machine, naturally. I don't even watch DVDs until recently, but only movies in French. Oh, I am bizarre.



Bizarre indeed...normality (to be free) is becoming bizarre...well, if being "normal" means to conform to the general attitude, then glad to be bizarre 

DDT


----------



## Artrella

I don't watch too much TV, in fact I prefer this screen...  ... However, when I watch it, I enjoy English and Irish films.  The Irish ones...mmm... my favourites!!!  Then I watch BBC and Deutsche Welle... and that's it!!


----------



## Benjy

i don't own a tv. 
=[


----------



## lsp

I love television. In its defense, there is as much nonsense on television as there is on the Internet and in the workplace and the shopping centers, to name a few other common gathering places. Choice is the key in all places. While it does take a little more effort these days to pick and choose wisely, with the Discovery Channel, History Channel, Biography, A&E, Animal Planet, etc. I have seen natural wonders, spectacular performances, heard world leaders, learned financial/gardening/cooking tips from experts, seen scientific advancements and athletic prowess I would never have had the opportunity to see on my own schedule and budget. 

The state of supposedly impartial news broadcasting, the onslaught of the most unreal "Reality" TV, and endless contests to see how far we will go and how utterly we will humiliate ourselves for a million dollars are giving a good medium a bad name.


----------



## DesertCat

I watch baseball on TV though I've recently taken to listening to it on satellite radio while I'm working on my Italian grammar.  Otherwise, about the only thing I watch is Food TV or HGTV while I'm on my treadmill.

I couldn't live without my TV/DVD to watch primarily foreign movies.


----------



## VenusEnvy

I only get one Spanish channel here (Univision). I try to watch it to get accustomed to the language, but the only thing on that channel are _las novelas_, _las noticias_, and Christina. 

Normally, in English, I watch _Friends_, investigation/cop shows, the news, or music videos.

I'm not too into the TV. But, if you try to take away my music, heads are gonna roll!!


----------



## belén

I watch the news and the tv series I get hooked on everynow and then, and well, soccer. 
What I never do is just have the telly on just because. If I am not watching, the tv is turned off. In some households the tv is constantly on, even when the people inside are not watching it. Some people tell you they turn the tv on because they can't bear not having some voices in the background. Have we lost our capability of being in silence on our own?
I guess that would be another topic.


----------



## Lancel0t

I watch the news so that I will be upadated on what's happening here and around the world. (Though I hate news because most of the time they are only reporting the negative side of the people or event) I also watch informative channels such as Discovery Channel and National Geographics and most of all I love watching Anime


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi, 

I like TV. I especially like to watch HBO and showtime series like, Queer as Folk, and The Sopranos. I try to watch some Spanish TV everyday, even if it is just listening to Despierta America while I get ready for my day. For about 8 months, I was addicted to the telenovela EL Clon. Does anybody know it? It was really cheesy, but I loved it! Recently they have been showing Mr. Bean reruns, my daughter and I enjoy watching them, so funny! I didn't have a TV for many, many years, but I changed my mind about having it around about 4 years ago. I do have to admit that I am somewhat less productive than I use to be.  

Susan


----------



## JLanguage

I watch Smallville, South Park, Dead Zone, Outer Limits, Twilight Zone, X-files. and possibly some others. The only shows I watch regularly are Smallville and South Park as well as the news. Occasionally I watching interesting documentaries on the History Channel or Discovery Channel.


----------



## NTFS

Hello,

I often watch TV because I spen my whole day infront of my PC playing online games, surfing, chatting and watching movies(at last I got my DVDROM ). but sometimes I get tired of playing and that's the time I watch TV. I watch BBC's TOPGEAR, Discovery Channel, ESPN Star Sports(CARS!!!!), Music Channels, HBO, Cinemax, Star Channels and National Geographic Channel also TVE 

 
-NTFS


----------



## Zephyrus

Well, as we say here: there's anything to watch on the TV (at least national tv) I dislike gossip programs or reality shows (peruvian tv is famous for broadcasting just rubbish), so that I prefer to watch Discovery Channel, Everwood or ER.


----------



## Like an Angel

Well I don't watch much TV, I don't have time!!, but what I like to watch is ESPN, ice skitting and football, and when I want to relax myself some movie would be fine, but that happens maybe just six times a year, when I go to my parents home, they have cable . I have my ooooold little TV set, the one without remote control, no automathic-zapping but human-zapping, so thank to those junk TV programmes I make a lot of gym in just one hour per day, who says that TV isn't useful? .


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Reading all your posts has made me reflect on the really unusual relationship I have with television.

My parents had a television long before I was born, but it was almost an obligation. My father has been a sick person since he was very young, suffering a variety of chronic diseases, so as years went by he could spend less and less time out of the house. I guess that, at some point, books and newspapers just weren't enough to fill the long hours.

So during my childhood I enjoyed cartoons, series, documentaries, news and movies. I was really lucky that my father was not addicted to soccer (unlike all my friends' fathers). Instead, my father was (and is) addicted to documentaries (history, science, you name it) and news; and also to classic movies. So, when I was a little girl, all my friends watched Twin Peaks, V, action films, etc., and I was weirdo number one because I watched Upstairs and downstairs, The Silk Route, Brideshead revisited and stale antiques like Gone with the wind, The maltese falcon and such.

Now, at 24, I still live with my parents (real estate is a disaster zone in Spain) and whenever I get home there's the news, a documentary or perhaps a Beethoveen/Mozart/Strauss/Rimsky-Korsakoff piece on. The only frivolity we allow ourselves is Enterprise (Dad and I are just a little trekkies, but just a little)... he, he,...

Well, I hope I didn't bore you to death!


----------



## Fabian

BBC de Londres 
De España "Cuéntame cómo pasó"
De Colombia "Bety la fea"
De Estados Unidos "Malcom in the middle"

No soporto 10 segundos mirando béisbol, baloncesto o fútbol americano

Detesto a Big Brother y el 99% de las novelas


----------



## ECOT Student AEH

> Spanish television is horrible. Lo mismo en EEUU


 
I live in the states... and I don't speak a word of Spanish. But we do get like 5 Spanish stations... and there always fighting. Doesn't matter what it is. There’s this really creepy show... I guess it is a talk show... it reminds me a lot of Jerry Springer (sp?) ... but the people that are on the show... not the guests but the host... there really odd. Is it common for them to fight so much... like physically fighting... of course I’m sure there also verbally fighting... you can kinda tell cause the tone.... ( don't mean to offend... just wondering) but anyway.... 

Things I watch?? I enjoy watching horror movies... A lot of music videos...Anime...Tru Calling, Star Trek, Point Pleasant (when it was on) Charmed, Angel, and of course Buffy TVS is my favorite show of all time... LOL 

But really I'm not big into television much... I prefer to spend my time writing instead


----------



## Mita

Generalmente veo canales de música (videos) , una teleserie chilena ("Brujas") y programas sobre animales (en Animal Planet, History Channel, Discovery Channel o en canales chilenos). Y, por supuesto, no me pierdo los partidos de fútbol cuando juega mi país (que no anda nada bien en el tema, pero igual me gusta verlo jugando  ). A veces veo películas en el cable, pero no mucho; prefiero ir al cine o arrendarlas.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Mita said:
			
		

> (en Animal Planet, History Channel, Discovery Channel o en canales chilenos).


¿¡Oye, hay esos programas allí!? Qué loco!


----------



## Lynn V.

belen said:
			
		

> Some people tell you they turn the tv on because they can't bear not having some voices in the background. Have we lost our capability of being in silence on our own?



I'm, unfortunetly guilty here. I don't nessacerily 'watch' tv that much any more, but I always have some form of background noise.   I think I need to try a week(at least) without it now.

 I do watch the local News in the morning. Besides that I don't watch anything regularly but I do like C.S.I, and Buffy. I like to watch A&E channel (Unsolved crimes, City Confidential, Airline), and when I get home after school I have a weird habit of having the 'judge' shows on in the background (like 'People's Court'). Most of these are just shows I play in the background, but if I hear something interesting I’ll stop to watch it...


----------



## lauranazario

I used to watch more TV than I do now... but I still watch.

On weekday mornings, NBC's "Today Show" is a must. Since I am a full-time employee, I do not watch no daytime TV or soaps. In the evenings I usually don't turn on the TV until very late at night, and only then as a way to unwind before going to bed. At that time I watch US sitcoms (situation comedies) --mindless, "light" entertainment that curiously keeps me up to date on everyday speech tendencies and lingo. 

On weekends I like watching the Discovery Channel... so many interesting programs on so many captivating subjects! I hardly sit down to watch a movie on TV --sometimes it's hard for me to find a 2-hour stretch of time "with nothing to do" so I can devote it to a movie.


----------



## Laura Rendon

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Reading all your posts has made me reflect on the really unusual relationship I have with television.
> Te intiento muy bien quando yo era nina mi papa siempre quidava el tele, I am so sorry but my spanish is in need of improvment. My father went to the Vietnam war and had the hardest time sleeping so he would fall asleep watching tv at this time we did not have 24 hour television I would wake to the sound of the unforgetable buzzing sound and the lines that would appear on the t.v. I could not wake dad because it would cause fear and that was never good. It is nice to hear what it is that other people watch on tv. These days I am an adult and I like to watch Educational television as well as our diva Ophra
> 
> Me gustaraia hablar con tiego mas en espanol
> 
> Laura


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hello Laura R. Welcome to the forums, I'm sure you'll find here a really nice way of improving your Spanish. I hope you don't mind my making some corrections to your sentences. I'd really appreciate your doing the same to my English.

Te *e*ntien*d*o muy bien*, c*uando yo era ni*ñ*a mi papa siempre *¿quidava? la* tele.

I suppose you don't have the "ñ" in your keyboard. By "quidava", do you 
mean "quitaba" (switched off) or "se quedaba viendo" (stayed watching)?

Me gustar*í*a hablar *contigo* m*á*s en espa*ñ*ol.

I'd like to tell you something curious about Spanish TV. I've seen in American movies that at night, when the transmission of a channel ends, you get that buzzing sound and sort of "fog" on the screen. In Spain, when the programs are over you get the image I've attached on your screen, often accompanied by a continuous beep sound. However, most of the channels today do not end their transsmission, they fill the night hours with tele-shopping, advertisements, old movies and series like JAG or Northern exposure .


----------



## manana

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¿¡Oye, hay esos programas allí!? Qué loco!


 
Esos programas los puedes  encontrar en la  televisión por cable, no en  la televisión abierta,  aunque hay algunos buenos programas sobre el mundo animal, de interés geográfico o culturales  en la TV abierta, pero son los menos.  En mi opinión,  la televisión chilena es muy mala y no tienes mucho para escoger.


----------



## gOgO

I don't like the french series : some of them are so stupid ! ( *sous le soleil*... )

For me, the best one is *Friends* !! I prefer watch it in English because the french voices are bad ( especially the Rachel one and the Chandleur one at the 9 and 10 seasons : they are awful ! )
I love *The Pretender* too ! It is the best after Friends !! 
Unluckily, both are over  !
Still in in the american series, I find *ER *pretty good. 

In french tv, I used to love *Un gars un fille* but it is over too :'( !!
Now, I like *Kaamelot* : it is very funny but not very long ... ( just five minutes !)


----------



## charmedboi82

Let's see:

Regularly:
Charmed
Cable News (usually CNN or Fox)
The 4400
Law & Order: SVU
Whatever's on Univision
Random comedies (like The Parkers, Seinfeld, etc.) or news specials

Rerunwise:
The Golden Girls, The Nanny (Lifetime is a good channel, hehe)
Mama's Family
Roseanne
Really anything that was on when I grew up '85-'00

I was watching 'Velo de Novia' until it ended, .


----------



## jaykemin

Well guys I just love watching NBA.


----------



## catira

public tv is rubish, I think.  only if you have digital tv or similar, basically add up a service i find very dificult to watch tv without any of it.  I also speak three languages and that also make it easier, otherwise taugh!

cheers, 
catira


----------



## mjscott

I like public broadcasting! I can find out how to pour the concrete for my basement, how to paint "happy flowers," and how much my antiques are worth.

Also, Shhhhhh....I don't tell everyone, but I like listening to Judge Judy tell people how totally ignorant they are for thinking that this single working mother, barely scraping by, is borrowing and is making payments and paying interest on money as a "gift" for her brother that totalled his car and needs to get another one. There is something cathartic about knowing that some families are more dysfunctional than my own!


----------



## solecito

¿TV? La tengo encendida casi todo el día, en realidad no la veo, la escucho, si algo capta mi atención volteo a verla. Pero recuerdo los progamas que me gustaba ver, extraño la progamación por cable. Sobre todo Discovery, pero hubo que tomar la decisión de internet o cable por no ser capaz de pagar ambos y obviamente me decidí por internet. Por la noches si estoy desocupada mis programa favoritos son Law and Order, Smallville, Medium, y por supuesto la telenovela La Madrastra, fuera de eso muy poco me llama la atención en cuanto a televisión pública se refiere.


----------



## meili

Oh, how I love television!

I love Charmed and has been following it for 7 years now! I also enjoy CSI, Smallville, Twilight Zone and Oprah.  I also believe that we get the news from around the world directly through tv - just like when I saw (and felt the tremors!) of the September 11 and the bombing in London (left me and my friends gaping at the television).

It's just a matter of choosing which channels and what programs to watch.


----------



## $orceress

i do agree with meili on her choice of shows. i am a "charmed one" myself but i do not recall the time that i first saw it so i really cannot trace back on how long i've been watching charmed and oh, how i love them clothes! i really like their sense of fashion and bewitching powers! watching charmed makes me think that all their powers are possible in the real world because the computer effects are awesome! but my favorite would still be lifestyle channel. i especially love mario eats italy, extreme homes, et. al. i fancy on these things and i adore the people's unique ideas on fashion and home and its accents. i do love watching animes too! my favorite one is SAMURAI X!!! i do have their books, posters, cd, and eventhough they repeat the episodes on tv, i still keep watching them. don't think otherwise though, i also love watching animal planet, hbo, star movies, cnn, etc..to sum it up, tv is my life!!!


----------



## Ahlex

Heloo there!

watching TV is one ultimate hobbies that I enjoy doing right after a long tiring day.....before when Im still living with my Parents and Sister right after dinner we gather on the Living Room to watch our own favorite television shows its a kind of bonding also with the family when you watch TV together.
and honestly I already missed these things specially the time we tend to change from one channel to another to catch all the shows we want to watched because it is all being shown on the same time.And I remember it really annoys my "Mom"........then heheheh.....
I really dont have favorite stations or show, what catches my eyes to see, catches my heart to watch it.... dont really have specifics about favorite shows and all that stuff but WATCHING TV, can releive your stress and can give you relaxation after a long and heavy days you have...


----------



## Guaperas

So I have to say that there are a lot of nice programms in spanish TV , but the problem is that these programms are broadcasted in the night very late or just at the same time in every channel, so that when people work they cant wait till 12 in the night or maybe later to watch them.

                        there is a big difference in Germany, private channels shows the same stupid things as usual on the prime time but the public ones are really good, with a lot of cultural economical historical and educational programms i really envy germans because the offert is sooo large and good. 



                                ....sorry for my english I am new here and i try my best but...it seems it doenst work...lol


----------



## $orceress

it's ok guaperas! your english is quite well and everything can be done well through constant practice. just use milder words though next time..

ciao!!


----------



## Merlin

There's only one tv series that I love so much. McGyver! Although it's not in television anymore, I still like it. Incredibly genius! Now I love to watch NBA, Discovery Channel, Animal Planet, National Geographic and CSI. I also like anime' like Slam Dunk, Lupin III, Dragonball, Trigun and Zoids!


----------



## Honeylhanz

i love to watch CSI NY in cable televission. there's a lot of lesson that you can learn watching that TV series.


----------



## Isotta

charlie2 said:
			
		

> I also think that the news programmes are not that good.
> In a French class during which we were to discuss the same question, I said I don't normally watch TV. The air froze and I actually felt embarrassed. (The teacher told me it's alright.) I don't own a TV recording machine, naturally. I don't even watch DVDs until recently, but only movies in French. Oh, I am bizarre.



Charlie, I think you're in good company. When I was growing up my family moved to Hong Kong. I quickly discovered the slim pickings of cable television: about three English channels whose shows did not appeal to me, and maybe ten channels in Cantonese, of which I could understand only bits and pieces. Disappointed by the selection, I stopped watching television altogether. Once I hand-modeled for a commercial--I'm not joking--and never saw it on TV because I never watched any!

I ought to thank HK television, as I have had more time to do other things that are, for me, more rewarding.

Isotta.


----------



## rob.returns

Just would like to correct you NTFS, "often" means frequently. I think you mean "sometimes"..Pls correct me if im wrong.





			
				NTFS said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I often watch TV because I spen my whole day infront of my PC playing online games, surfing, chatting and watching movies(at last I got my DVDROM ). but sometimes I get tired of playing and that's the time I watch TV. I watch BBC's TOPGEAR, Discovery Channel, ESPN Star Sports(CARS!!!!), Music Channels, HBO, Cinemax, Star Channels and National Geographic Channel also TVE
> 
> 
> -NTFS


----------



## rob.returns

beavis and butthead, NBA, The Simpsons, and any documentaries would complete my TV business..and don't forget FOX news. Gotta love Ben O'reilly!


----------



## wazz_up

I watch my Favorite shows on TV...I also watch movies (on VCD/DVD) but most of the time tv show, Music channels, documentaries. ​


----------



## nahash

I watch my favorite  shows on TV , Documentaries and also Pinoy abroad..


----------



## E.T.

I simply dont watch it.


----------



## Benjy

hi guys, not wishing to step on anyones toes, but i have watched this thread go one long enough looking for soemthing positive it could bring. as that doesnt seem to be happening i am going to let it slowly slip away in its sleep.

drop me a line if you wish to talk to me about it


----------

